# cruesing with children



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for families cruising and homeschooling children. Leaving Mass. fall 2001, would love company of other sailing families with children.


----------



## kenmontgomery (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi my six year old son and I are getting ready to depart from Fort Lauderdale next may/june en route to the pacific. I''m also interested in the home schooling aspect and have made friends with a cruising family here who have been educating their son sine 1997


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is nice, to know about some others families plans of Sailing, We are in Miami River Finishing to reefit our Motor-sailer, and we have to kids, Kevin 6, Indira 14, both in-home schooling, so far our kids are doing alot better now, than before when they were att. Dade County P. S. We will be heading East to Bimini, then Carib. and South AMerica. by Dec.

Ernest & Inova Stella Maris. Miami FL


----------

